# Sangre Latina CC of Stockton~ Picnic



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

STAY TUNED FOR MORE DETAILS....:wave:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump ttt stay tuned


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

TTPT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

had meeting today all the Members from Modesto Chapter will be there for support and anything we can help with.....:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT....*


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

5 bucks a car at the main gate....... free food... music....cars....family event....:wave:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT that's what's up antdogg


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> 5 bucks a car at the main gate....... free food... music....cars....family event....:wave:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT...familia :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Was up big karloz..


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> 5 bucks a car at the main gate....... free food... music....cars....family event....:wave:


TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

is this the park on 8 mile b4 i-5?


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> is this the park on 8 mile b4 i-5?


 Yes sir i~5 and 8mile rd.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Gracias. ttt


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

ANTDOGG said:


> 5 bucks a car at the main gate....... free food... music....cars....family event....:wave:


ANTDOGG,,, YOU FORGOT ,,,,,FREE BEER,,,:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> ANTDOGG,,, YOU FORGOT ,,,,,FREE BEER,,,:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


a tomas....byob....og....im on a leave of absent with my budlight...lol....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm: T T T


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

Estilo Merced will be there!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT....*


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bump for the homies..


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's going to be a FAMILIA affair.....Jumper, music, good food.....TTPT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

www.mgzoo.com/*parks*/*oak*-*grove*-*park*.htm....:thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO,CA


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

estilo71merced said:


> Estilo Merced will be there!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> www.mgzoo.com/*parks*/*oak*-*grove*-*park*.htm....:thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

dj shortround...going to be layin the tracks down


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Was up al ttt..


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT...familia....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

TTPT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT 4 SANGRE LATINA


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*BUMP.....uffin:*


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

BUMP CITY...


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

What's up fam TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

209-BLACK6T4 said:


> What's up fam TTT


what up homie 64 was looking hard in Turlock last sunday!!! 

TTT for the picnic


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> 5 bucks a car at the main gate....... free food... music....cars....family event....:wave:


to the top[ramen]quote joe from goodfellas.....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

......ttt.....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

car clubs and solo riders welcome....come hang with s.L ...cc......bbq...music...and more...july 29 stockton, ca


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

:biggrin:*TTT:biggrin:















*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt thanks izzy


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT familia....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

i will be there to take a few pic's for the homies


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Sangre Latina members cooking resume is eat until you can't eat no more and eat good food, we love to eat, so come join us, here are some pics from the past: :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> Sangre Latina members cooking resume is eat until you can't eat no more and eat good food, we love to eat, so come join us, here are some pics from the past: :thumbsup:
> [/SIZ.



TTT...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

a rob is that all you know how to type ttt....ttt..ttt.ttt.tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt......


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

5 weeks away lets get it on .....like marvin....plenty of things to do at this park ...family friendly...bring your fishing poles...nature walks ...peddal boats ...playgrounds....oh yeah and byob...lol


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Views: 1,834 ? I SEE YOU PEEKING BUT YOU AINT SPEAKING.....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Peekabooo...was up antdogg.. byob.. my ice chest will be full .......


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT....*


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Was up big Karloz ....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

we will also have a raffle so save your bread and swoop on some tickets.......pics coming soon........:thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> i will be there to take a few pic's for the homies


thanks for the support


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

LuxuriouS will be there!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

C.V. LUX said:


> LuxuriouS will be there!![/QUOTE:wave:YEAAHHH THANKS LUX FAM


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

Robert84 said:


> Was up big Karloz ....



*Nothing much rob just working a shit load of hours but whats good bro how you been?*


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

3 weeks away .....


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

BUMP....TO THE TOP!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

raffle getting thick there......


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

car clubs and solo riders welcome
free bbq while supply's last...
zeet zeet..


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


>


2 weeks and it time to lite up the grill.all car clubs welcome and solo riders TTT... BUMP...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> raffle getting thick there......[/QUOTE


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT for the Homies


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

209impala said:


> TTT for the Homies


:wave:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> www.mgzoo.com/*parks*/*oak*-*grove*-*park*.htm....:thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

*1week to go TTT. BUMP.. *


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT for the homies…..


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

back from vacation, lets get back to club business and help out to do this bump it up for the Familia :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> back from vacation, lets get back to club business and help out to do this bump it up for the Familia :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

*6 *days left HOMIES....Get them RANFLAS ready and bring out the familia to the park for some good BBQ and music....*TTPT*


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

*TTT
*


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT....familia cant wait....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP..T T P T....:biggrin:


:wave:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

This Sunday a day at the park


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

WHERES MY STOCKTON SUPPORT AT..........THEY MUST BE ALL GOING TO MERCED..


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

KENNY OF ''FEDERATION'' CC CONFIRMED SOME OF THEIR CARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ....SHOOOOOUUUU


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

estilo71merced said:


> Estilo Merced will be there!!!!


 WHATS UP MERCED ..TTT


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> WHATS UP MERCED ..TTT


Estilo will be there!!!!


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

*3* days left homies come through *LOW n SLOW........*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas magazine will be in the house......


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT "SANGRE LATINA CC".....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas magazine will be in the house......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

STKN209 said:


> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT "SANGRE LATINA CC".....


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Back to the top This Sunday a day at the park


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD FOR SUNDAY LETS ENJOY THAT CALI SUNSHINE


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave:*TTT *:wave:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*one more day.....TTT....*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

ANTDOGG said:


> WHERES MY STOCKTON SUPPORT AT..........THEY MUST BE ALL GOING TO MERCED..


Rubens Ready


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> Rubens Ready


 DAM RUBEN IS GOING LOOK CLEAN FOR SUNDAY.... SEE U THERE STOCKTON CUSTOM :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Big Karloz said:


> *one more day.....TTT....*


:h5:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WE GONNA TRY AN MAKE IT OUT .


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

see everyone manana leaving Modesto at 7am to Stockton


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> WE GONNA TRY AN MAKE IT OUT .


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

pic's from the picnic today......had a cool time with all the homies


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

69 SS is a nice clean ass ride....:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


> 69 SS is a nice clean ass ride....:thumbsup:



Thanks..put some miles on it today and had a good time out there..


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

on behalf of Brown Persuasion CC i would like to thank Sangre Latina" for inviting us to there club picnic...Everything was hella good...the food and the raffles.....thanks again....:h5:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> pic's from the picnic today......had a cool time with all the homies


thanks bro...for the pics...


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

925rider said:


> Thanks..put some miles on it today and had a good time out there..



:thumbsup:



STKN209 said:


> thanks bro...for the pics...



any time homie you know we cool like that...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

THANX SANGRE LATINA CC..WE HAD A GOOD TIME THERE..GOOD FOOD..RAFFLE..EVEN THO I DIDNT WIN..:biggrin:..BUT O WELL..GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING.....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks for the good food and a good time, it was a great turnout! there were a lot of beautiful cars and really good people out there


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

UntouchableS had a good time out there! 
Thanks for having US!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks to all that came to support our picnic 
estilo
lay m low
just rollin
custom fantasies
excandalow
wicked ridaz
untouchables
brown persuasion
carnales customs
rags2envy 
cads2envy
federation
uso sanjose
usos mc
uncle fatboys bbq
the lowrods crew
shortround sounds
solo riders
:wave:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

and thanks to 209time for the pics


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THANX SANGRE LATINA CC..WE HAD A GOOD TIME THERE..GOOD FOOD..RAFFLE..EVEN THO I DIDNT WIN..:biggrin:..BUT O WELL..GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

GUS 650 said:


> thanks for the good food and a good time, it was a great turnout! there were a lot of beautiful cars and really good people out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

STKN209 said:


> on behalf of Brown Persuasion CC i would like to thank Sangre Latina" for inviting us to there club picnic...Everything was hella good...the food and the raffles.....thanks again....:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

209TIME!!! said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sickbagged62 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the good time and great food. Here is a few pics from my phone...


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

ANTDOGG said:


> and thanks to 209time for the pics



yep yep...it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

1sickbagged62 said:


> Thanks for the good time and great food. Here is a few pics from my phone...
> View attachment 519110
> 
> View attachment 519111
> ...


anytime.. nice pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you Ant, Rob, Albert JR & SR and the rest of the SANGRE LATINA CC, keep up the good work with the club and the rides, always glad to come out and support good people!:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the invite SANGRE LATINA cc!! USO cc & USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose had a great time kicking it and talking to everyone at the picnic. The food was great and cannot wait for the next one. Stay cool from Vic & Jr.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


>



Thanks for taking the pic of Shops Laggard & the rest of the picnic. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

HRTBT65 said:


> Thanks you Ant, Rob, Albert JR & SR and the rest of the SANGRE LATINA CC, keep up the good work with the club and the rides, always glad to come out and support good people!:thumbsup:


Thanks richard


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

shops laggard said:


> Thanks for the invite SANGRE LATINA cc!! USO cc & USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose had a great time kicking it and talking to everyone at the picnic. The food was great and cannot wait for the next one. Stay cool from Vic & Jr.


Thanks Vic and Vic jr


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

STKN209 said:


> on behalf of Brown Persuasion CC i would like to thank Sangre Latina" for inviting us to there club picnic...Everything was hella good...the food and the raffles.....thanks again....:h5:


Thanks ray


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks 209 time for pics


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

1sickbagged62 said:


> Thanks for the good time and great food. Here is a few pics from my phone...
> View attachment 519110
> 
> View attachment 519111
> ...


dam tone dem pics make my car look perfect...but i know its "not"....lol:roflmao:


----------

